# Katastrophaler Launch



## MarkusKgk (1. September 2013)

Meine Erfahrung mit dem Launch von FF14:

1: Spiel bei Media Markt gekauft (das einzige was problemlos funktioniert hat)
2: Spiel Installiert
   - Lief bis zum Download ganz gut, dann ging es los mit Abbrüchen und Downloadraten 
     von 128kBaud (trotz 100MB Internetverbindung)
   - Aber auch das war nach knappen 3 Stunden erledigt (zum Vergleich, ein Video mit 
     gleicher Größe, lade ich bei iTunes in 3min)
3. Registrierung
   - Die Bestätigungsemail kam bei meiner Emailadresse (web.de) nicht an (nicht unter 
     ungelesen, nicht unter spam, nicht unter unbekannt - einfach nicht da!)
   - Kann man auch nicht erneut senden(Spiel sperrt die Wiederholung für 24 Stunden)
   - Also neue Emailkonto bei web.de erzeugt und erneut probiert, wieder erfolglos
   - Jemand aus der Gilde sagte "weiterprobieren"! Kaum zu glauben, aber er hatte recht, 
     beim 6ten Versuch kam die Bestätigungsemail unter unbekannt an. Nun bin ich stolzer 
     Besitzer von 6 neuen Web.de Email-Konten
4. Endlich spielen
   - Leider noch lange nicht!!!
5. Charaktererstellung
   - Schönes Charakteraussehen gestaltet (nett gemacht und funktioniert auch stabil)
   - Alles gut bis zur Server-Auswahl
     "Bitte wähle den Server aus, auf dem auch deine Freunde spielen, da du ihn nicht 
     wechseln kannst"; so der Text im Spiel
   - Besser wäre gewesen, "Sei froh wenn du überhaupt einen Server auswählen kannst.
   - Die ersten 2 Stunden kam die Meldung, dass die NA/EU Serverliste nicht ladbar ist.
   - Aber dann, endlich, die Liste ist da - freu!
   - Leider ALLE Server gesperrt und garkeiner auswählbar.
   - Nach weiteren 2 Stunden dann endlich zumindest ein Nordamerikanischer Server 
     auswählbar -> egal, den nehme ich jetzt (mit Freunden und Gilde spielen habe ich 
     mir schon abgeschminkt)
   - Wäre aber zu einfach, nach der Auswahl Ladezeichen und 1 min später die Meldung 
     "Erstellung eines Charakters nicht möglich, Server überfüllt) - alles von neuem
   - Nach weiteren 3 Stunden ist es mir zumindest gelungen auf einem japanischen Server 
     einen Char zu erstellen. 
6. Spielen
   - Ich kann mit niemand reden, die Namen sind unkenntlich (na ja, ist halt ein 
     Japanischer Server), aber ich bin drin. Spiel sieht nett aus und läuft auch recht 
     stabil. Leider trotzdem nach 2 Stunden ein Absturz.
   - Macht nix, einfach wieder einloggen und weiter. Weit gefehlt! Japanischer Serverliste 
     nicht ladbar. Nach weiteren 1,5 Stunden Liste wieder da - sofort einloggen. Meldung 
     Server über füllt.
   - Also erstmal zu Bett, immerhin schon 4:00 Uhr morgens. Bescheidene Ausbeute: 17 Stunden 
     vor dem Spiel gesessen, von denen ich gerade mal 1,5 Stunden spielen konnte.
7. Ich will auf einen Europäischen Server!
   - Nach nunmehr 58 Stunden (nachdem ich das Spiel installiert habe) ist die Charakter-
     erstellung auf ALLEN europäischen Servern noch immer gesperrt. Meine Freunde und 
     Gilde sind auf alle möglichen Server verstreut!
   - Ich habe übrigen in den 58 Stunden jede Stunde mindestens 10-20 mal vergeblich probiert 
     (außer zwischen 4:00 und 7:00 Uhr morgens) einen Charakter auf irgend einem euro-
     päischen Server zu erstellen (was den Frustfaktor noch enorm erhöht).
8. Neuer Tag, neues Glück?!
   - Immer noch kein europäischer Server auswählbar
   - Immerhin 3 Nordamerikanische Server auswählbar (die Amis scheinen zu schlafen), also 
     gleich auf allen 3 Servern einen Char erstellt.
   - Das Erstellend er Chars funktioniert, aber spielen kann man deshalb noch lange nicht.
   - Nun war ich auf 2en dieser Server in der Warteschlage (Platz 47 bzw. 56), als ich Platz
     5 beziehungsweise 7 erreicht habe, Abbruch mit der Meldung der Server sei überfüllt und 
     ich solle es später noch einmal versuchen. Habe ich gemacht, bei jedem versuch ist die
     Warteschlange länger und der Abbruch eher!
   - Komme mir mächtig verarscht  vor und werde das Spiel nun löschen und nicht mehr spielen.
     Schade um die 24 Euro!

Mein persönliches Fazit:
1. Schlechtester Launch den ich erlebt habe (und da waren schon echt miese dabei, wurde nur 
   noch von Vanguard getoppt)
2. Nettes Spiel, wenn man mal drin ist
3. Wer mit Freunden spielen will, sollte was anderes kaufen
4. Finger weg!!! Wer es unbedingt speilen will, sollte noch ein paar Wochen warten, sonst hat 
   er von den 30 Tagen kostenloser Spielzeit rein gar nichts.
5. Ach ja, Geld zurück gibt es keines - dafür hat mir die Hotline zusätzliche kostenlose 
   Spielzeit angeboten.

=> ich habe das Spiel wieder von der Festplatte entfernt und werde lieber etwas anderes 
   spielen, da die Situation völlig unakzeptabel ist und ein Spiel mich entspannen und 
   nicht frustrieren soll!

Wünsche denen die es ins Spiel geschafft haben, keine japanischen Schriftzeichen sehen und 
auch noch mit Freunden auf dem gleichen Server sind viel Spaß (auch die gibt es bei uns in 
der Gilde, aber es sind nur wenige und auch nur, weil sie bereits in der Beta eingestiegen 
sind)

@buffed-team: nen Beitrag wie es allgemein so aussah und ob meine Erfahrung die Ausnahme 
oder Regel ist, wäre in der nächsten Ausgabe mal toll

Gruß
Markus


----------



## tekkon123 (1. September 2013)

Dann hast du richtiges Pech würde ich sagen.
Bei mir lief es so:

Key bei einem Onlinehändler gekauft,den bei meinem Account eingefügt,Download gestartet.
Download lief die gesammte Zeit über mit 3,2mb/sec,also das was meine Leitung hergiebt.
Spiel gestartet,Char erstellt und keinen EU Server gefunden.Der erstellte Char wurde gespeichert.
Spiel neu gestartet,Char geladen und schwups waren die EU Server auffindbar.Shiva gewählt und los gings.Ingame alles ok,hab da bis auf das fehlende AA nichts zu beanstanden.

Nachmittags/Abends ist der Server brechend voll und ich habe Probleme rauf zu kommen.Mit ein wenig Geduld wird es aber immer was.
Das problem mit den nicht auffindbaren Servern ist auch öfters vorhanden,welches mann aber mit einem Neustart beheben kann.

Fazit:wen mann im Spiel ist,ist alles in Butter.Nur das reinkommen ist manchmal etwas lässtig.

Das sind meine Erfahrungen dazu.


----------



## Spanier81 (1. September 2013)

Ach Leute geht in den Biergarten und genießt die tage noch ein bisschen und heult nicht immer hier rum, ist ja echt zum kotzen.

Das Spiel ist grade erst rausgekommen da ist es fast immer so, und da du ja schon MMO Erfahrung hast wie ich rauslesen konnte, 
konntest du dir das ja wohl  denken das die Server am Anfang überfüllt sein werden.

Entspann dich, warte ein bissel und dann versuch es nochmal.

MFG


----------



## Belo79 (1. September 2013)

@Spanier81
Sehe ich anders, ist für mich keine Entschuldigung. Nur weil es alle schlecht machen, bedeutet es nicht, dass es ok ist. 
Ich kann gut nachvollziehen, wenn jemand stinksauer ist und das Game dadurch wieder in die Tonne wirft. 

Ich selbst war zum Glück beim Headstart dabei und konnte meinen Char auf einen EU Server (Shiva) erstellen.


----------



## Egooz (1. September 2013)

Ja die Server bereiten Probleme. Gestern Abend sind die auf einmal abgeraucht, 20 Minuten später war das Spielen aber wieder möglich (Phoenix). Die letzten 2-3 Tage lief es bei mir sonst echt gut. 
Ich kann aber nachvollziehen, dass SE erst ans Limit geht und dann neue Server aufstellt. Es gab schon so einige MMOGs, wo ewig viele Server in kurzer Zeit dazugeschaltet wurden und diese sind dann nach 1-3 Monaten....Überraschung: leer. Dann schreien wieder alle nach Servermerge, drohen erneut mit Kündigung und die Flames werden wieder persönlicher denn je. Nächste Woche bekommen wir mehr Server und sie werkeln an der Technik und wir bekommen Gratis-Tage soweit ich weiß. Aktuell sind gleichzeitig 5000 Logins möglich, wenn sich diese dann auch noch in den Startgebieten ballen bekommt so ziemlich jeder Server in jedem MMOG Probleme.

Auf Servern wie z.B. Shiva ist es extremer. Dank Schwarm-Verhalten ballt es sich dort noch mehr. Ich war auch erst dort, aber ich möchte internationaler spielen und habe mich auf Phoenix niedergelassen. Schnellerer Login, nette Leute und es wird i.d.R. auf englisch kommuniziert. Eine Überlauf-Funktion wie in Guild Wars 2 wäre natürlich super, aber auch dort haben die Leute geflamed was das Zeug hergab. Irgendwas ist ja immer. 

Charaktererstellung ist übrigens -abseits der Primetime- möglich, habe es auch vor wenigen Minuten getestet. Und wenn deine Freunde nicht auf dich warten wollten, oder ihr nicht gemeinsam auf andere Server ausweichen wollt: dafür kann SE ja nichts.

Von buffed.de indirekt negative Presse zu verlangen finde ich übrigens schon hart. 


Wie auch immer. Launch-Tage von MMOGs scheiden immer die Geister. Manch einer wartet lieber gleich 1-2 Wochen ab, andere wollen Minute verpassen. Solange das Spiel selbst gut ist, lässt sich die Launch-Zeit für vorübergehend aushalten.


----------



## amnie (1. September 2013)

tja, is halt scheiße, wenn man ein spiel spielen will dass aus irgend einem grund so circa 10x toller ist als es alle dachten und dann in letzter minute man auf die idee kommt 'och das hole ich mir jetzt mal'

das hat schon seine gründe, dass man derzeit online das spiel nicht erwerben kann und amazon 1-3 wochen lieferzeit hat


aber davon ab..

http://de.finalfantasyxiv.com/
die news lesen


----------



## hockomat (1. September 2013)

Ja der andrang war viel größer als erwartet das stimmt aber sie sollten mal schnellstens an ner lösung arbeiten und nicht erst nächste woche


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. September 2013)

Kapazitätserhöhung muss ordentlich geplant und durchgeführt werden. Wenn das als "Schnellschuss" gemacht wird und es geht was schief meckert Ihr doch auch wieder rum.

Außerdem haben auch Hersteller entsprechende Lieferzeiten.....


----------



## Egooz (1. September 2013)

amnie schrieb:


> tja, is halt scheiße, wenn man ein spiel spielen will dass aus irgend einem grund so circa 10x toller ist als es alle dachten



Jep, SE hat für Version 1.0 von der Presse und den Spielern dermaßen auf die Nase bekommen...da ist es logisch, dass sie bei 2.0 vorsichtiger sind was Anschaffungen und co betrifft. Dazu kommt die günstige Anschaffung und keine großen Konkurrenz-Veröffentlichungen.

Bezüglich Anschaffungspreis: da sollten sich andere P2P-MMOGs mal dran orientieren. Absolut fair, da noch Abo-Gebühren anfallen.


----------



## amnie (1. September 2013)

hockomat schrieb:


> Ja der andrang war viel größer als erwartet das stimmt aber sie sollten mal schnellstens an ner lösung arbeiten und nicht erst nächste woche



und die sieht deiner meinung nach ja so aus, dass einfach mal eben neue server geöffnet werden.. und das, obwohl du mal behauptet hast, du hättest ab launch SW:TOR gespielt.

nee den scheiß mit 'erstma 10.000 server aufmachen weil alles voll is' mach ich nich nochma mit, denn ich weiß nur zu genüge wie das dann nen paar wochen später wieder aussieht. da warte ich lieber mal nen paar tage. wenn man das nich abkann dann darf man eben nicht zu launch nen MMO spielen wollen. das is nunmal so. blöd für leute, die vorher noch nie nen MMO gespielt haben - oder für die ganz ungedultigen, aber ich kann das 'in der heutigen zeit' bla bla blubb echt nich mehr hören. wir reden hier in erster linie immernoch von einem großkonzern, und nicht von einem gemeinnützlichen verein, der nur unser bestes will (wobei ich schon denke, dass die devs mit herzblut dabei sind, allein schon, dass es sich zur abwechslung mal um leute handelt, die selbst ihr spiel beherrschen spricht ja schon bände. das is ja eher die seltenheit)


----------



## hockomat (1. September 2013)

Joa Swtor ist aber durch andere Sachen zu Grunde gegangen und wenn man keinen Content liefert laufen die Leute halt weg. Natürlich kann das hier auch passieren aber mal ganz ehrlich so einen Katastrophen Start hat noch kein Game hingelegt.
Vielleicht haben sie es wirklich unterschätzt für mich wird es trotzdem nichts ändern das es ein Top Spiel ist was wieder richtig Spaß macht nur sollte man halt wirklich zeitnah die Probleme beheben sonst sind die Server nämlich erst recht leer nach dem gratis Monat.


----------



## Egooz (1. September 2013)

hockomat schrieb:


> Natürlich kann das hier auch passieren aber mal ganz ehrlich so einen Katastrophen Start hat noch kein Game hingelegt.



Dann hast du wohl noch nicht viele Spiele (MMOGs und Spiele, die eine Online-Anbindung voraussetzen) zum Launch gespielt!?


----------



## Tikume (1. September 2013)

Eigentlich ist es ja erstaunlich, dass sie überhaupt soviele Spieler gefunden haben um die beiden Server zu überlasten


----------



## hockomat (1. September 2013)

Ich ahbe WoW GW1 GW2 SWTOR RIFT HDRO UND AOC zum Release gezockt lief überall nicht rund aber doch schon besser zumal man mal sehen muss das es ja eine überarbeitete Version eines schon Releasten Games ist auch wenn wirklich sehr viel Überarbeitet wurde


----------



## tekkon123 (1. September 2013)

Egooz schrieb:


> Jep, SE hat für Version 1.0 von der Presse und den Spielern dermaßen auf die Nase bekommen...da ist es logisch, dass sie bei 2.0 vorsichtiger sind was Anschaffungen und co betrifft. Dazu kommt die günstige Anschaffung und keine großen Konkurrenz-Veröffentlichungen.
> 
> Bezüglich Anschaffungspreis: da sollten sich andere P2P-MMOGs mal dran orientieren. Absolut fair, da noch Abo-Gebühren anfallen.


Vorallem gibts keinen wiederlichen Ingameshop.Überall breitet sich dieser Rotz aus.WoW,GW2,Rift,HdRO,SWTOR und und und.Ich kanns nicht mehr sehen.


----------



## hockomat (1. September 2013)

Ja finde auch ganz gut das es keinen Item Shop gibt vor allem nicht mit irgendwelchen fun Kostümen etc denn die Rüstungen in ff sind mal wieder richtig toll nicht völlig übertrieben aber zu gleich auch sehr Stylisch


----------



## Bobbotter (1. September 2013)

Naja wenn man gerade jetzt versucht einzulogen können folgene Sachen passieren:

-bereits der Launcher schmiert ab
-beim Spielstart bleibt die "Spiel starten" Leiste grau und nach ca 10 sec ist man wieder draussen
-sollte das Spiel starten ist die EU/NA Serverauswahl nicht vorhanden
-danach ist die welt voll und zack raus mit dir
-bzw Warteschlange bei der man wieder rausfliegt (mit Meldung die welt wäre voll soll es später noch mal versuchen^^)

alternativ spielt man nachts ab 2 uhr bzw morgens so gegen 7 da gehts problemlos und es ist sogar Charerstellung möglich.

Ich persönlich kenne nur 1 Start der noch bescheidener war und das war Diablo 3.

Naja morgen beginnt neue Woche und angeblich solls ja dann besser werden wobei "die mit dem Schaum vor dem Mund" eh schon seit Mittwoch im Forum unterwegs sind und ihre wilden Drohungen verteilen.
Würde man sich die Mühe machen sich die Namen zu merken wären es zu 90% die, die in 3 Monaten noch fröhlich posten obwohl sie ja in der Zeit schon mindestens 4x mit Kündigung gedroht haben.


mfg bobb


----------



## Keashaa (2. September 2013)

Wir haben uns das Spiel nun doch gekauft (naja, eher meine Frau), und leider hat sich das katastrophale, was ich bei meinem Kumpel gesehen hatte, leider weiter bestätigt (das betrifft ja nicht das Spiel selbst, davon hat man ja kaum was gesehen), da wir es beim Müller noch gefunden haben als "analoge" Version:

- Installation ging flott
- erstes Mal einloggen -> beim Laden der Serverliste hat sich das Spiel einfach mal beendet
- zweiter Start -> auf einmal braucht man nen Einmalcode (wtf?), ähnlich wie dem Authenticator bei WoW. Toll, dass das Teil dem Spiel NICHT beiliegt und nicht 100% der Bevölkerung ein Smartphone haben (wir schon, aber naja)
- Charaktererstellung auf KEINEM Server möglich (hallo SE? Es sollte doch für Neulinge möglich sein, wenigstens einen Char zu erstellen... aber die 30 Tage Spielzeit laufen natürlich schon)
- am nächsten Tag konnte man dann immerhin mal einen Charakter erstellen (yeah)
- nach Mittagessen wieder versucht einzuloggen, aber das ging nicht mehr (wieso werden AFK-Idler nicht vom Server gekickt?)
- der Launcher muss ohnehin 10x neugestartet werden, bis der Teil mit den Eingabefeldern geladen wird (Loginsystem wtf?)

Also, wir hoffen, dass es ab Mittwoch (wenn die Wartungsarbeiten stattfinden und die Serverkapazitäten erweitert werden sollen) besser wird. Aber der Start des Spiel ist mal absolut daneben. Wenn FF14 nicht bombig einschlägt, wirds wohl wieder in der Ecke landen.


----------



## Lari (2. September 2013)

Eigentlich ging es die letzten Tage. Ab und zu Probleme beim Starten (Liste nicht geladen, zu voll und keine Warteschlange (kurz) oder Samstagabend kein Login mehr möglich gewesen) aber ansonsten ganz ok. Charaktererstellung abseits der Primetime möglich, wenn man mal drin ist weitestgehend stabil, keine vom Client verursachten Abstürze.
Auf Phoenix mittlerweile 22 Gladiator, 22 Miner und 20 Plattner (also schon einiges an Zeit versenkt) und die Gebiete sind brechend voll (was sich aber nicht negativ aufs Spielerlebnis auswirkt, von Ruckzuck vollendeten FATEs mal abgesehen).

Ich denke es wird sich ab Mittwoch deutlich bessern, bis dahin durchhalten, Charaktere abseits der Primetime erstellen und bei eventuellen Loginproblemen mehrmals probieren, dann gehts


----------



## Evolverx (2. September 2013)

Man sagt ja never never play on patchday. Das passt auch für den Launch tag und die ersten wochen von so einem Titel. Mit Diablo war es genau das selbe und da war der ansturm auf die server noch absehbar was für Final Fantasy nicht gilt. FF11 war genauso wie das ursprüngliche FF14 riesengroßer mist was ich als jemand sage der von der ganzen reihe eigentlich ein großer Fan ist. In ein paar wochen wird sich das ganze legen und die gröbsten fehler die jetzt noch auftreten sollten dann auch behoben sein und dann werd ich mir das spiel auch selbst mal ansehen. Wenn jemand die gedult nicht aufbringen kann muss er eben mit den ploblemen leben aber sollte sich mal ersthaft gedanken darüber machen ob er nicht ein problem hat.


----------



## Tonkra (2. September 2013)

Belo79 schrieb:


> @Spanier81
> Sehe ich anders, ist für mich keine Entschuldigung. Nur weil es alle schlecht machen, bedeutet es nicht, dass es ok ist.
> Ich kann gut nachvollziehen, wenn jemand stinksauer ist und das Game dadurch wieder in die Tonne wirft.
> 
> Ich selbst war zum Glück beim Headstart dabei und konnte meinen Char auf einen EU Server (Shiva) erstellen.




in 2 wochen kräht kein hahn mehr nach dem launch..

diese woche werden btw. neue server aufgestellt.


----------



## Belo79 (2. September 2013)

Das stimmt, in 2 Wochen ist der Schmerz vergessen


----------



## hockomat (2. September 2013)

Was ich nicht so ganz verstehe ist warum man mit bestehenden Chars nicht in eine Warteschlange kommt sondern immer die Nachricht Der Zugang zu dieser Welt ist derzeit beschränkt bitte versuche es später wieder bekommt


----------



## Saji (2. September 2013)

hockomat schrieb:


> Was ich nicht so ganz verstehe ist warum man mit bestehenden Chars nicht in eine Warteschlange kommt sondern immer die Nachricht Der Zugang zu dieser Welt ist derzeit beschränkt bitte versuche es später wieder bekommt



Weil der Andrang wohl so groß zu sein scheint das selbst die Warteschlange das nicht mehr halten kann bzw. so viele gleichzeitig versuchen sich einzuloggen das der Server nicht mehr nachkommt. Deshalb haben sie den Login generell beschränkt, denke ich mal. Ist ärgerlich, ja, aber wenn man doch mal reinkommt sind wirklich überall Spieler. Die ganze Last beim Login muss sich erst wieder gleichmäßiger verteilen, dann kann man zusammen mit der neuen Kapazität den Login wieder auf Normalbetrieb stellen. Bis dahin wird die 0 auf'm Num-Block halt leiden müssen. ^^


----------



## hockomat (2. September 2013)

Vielleicht sollten sie mal zwischen durch immer mal die server neu Starten damit alle die sich nicht ausloggen da es ja keinen dc durch afk gibt gekickt werden und auch mal andere leute die chance haben zu spielen


----------



## Hechti (2. September 2013)

Ok, ich poste auch mal meine Erfahrung. Ich hatte bereits einen alten Account habe mir aber trotzdem CE übers Internet vorbestellt und auf den Headstart trotz vorhandenen Codes ausgelassen. 

1. Installation ohne Probleme
2. Verknüpfung mit dem Account ohne Probleme
3. Update ohne Probleme
4. Einloggen ohne Probleme
5. Charaktererstellung ohne Probleme
6. War auch in der Lage mich auf Shiva anzumelden
7. War dann beim betreten des Servers 2min in der Warteschlange und dann im Spiel

Keine Abstürze des Launchers oder Spiels, keine Rauswürfe. Nur gestern als die Server unten waren konnte ich nicht ins Spiel gelangen oder hätte mir einen anderen Char für die japanischen Server erstellen müssen.


----------



## hockomat (2. September 2013)

Ja bis gestern ging es auch solange man einen char hatte ist man immer in die warteschlange gekommen seit gestern abend ca 17 uhr geht garnix mehr dc und raus danach nicht mehr einloggbar und das gleiche bei tausenden anderen spielern


----------



## Lari (2. September 2013)

30 Minuten versucht reinzukommen: klappt nicht.
Will man was im Forum schreiben kriegt man angezeigt man hötte nicht die nötigen Permissions. Dabei wollt ich nichtmal rumflamen sondern was im Tankteil des Forums schreiben.
Komischer Verein...


----------



## Saji (2. September 2013)

Lari schrieb:


> 30 Minuten versucht reinzukommen: klappt nicht.
> Will man was im Forum schreiben kriegt man angezeigt man hötte nicht die nötigen Permissions. Dabei wollt ich nichtmal rumflamen sondern was im Tankteil des Forums schreiben.
> Komischer Verein...



Manchmal ist Prävention sinnvoller als Selektion.


----------



## amnie (3. September 2013)

hockomat schrieb:


> Ja bis gestern ging es auch solange man einen char hatte ist man immer in die warteschlange gekommen seit gestern abend ca 17 uhr geht garnix mehr dc und raus danach nicht mehr einloggbar und das gleiche bei tausenden anderen spielern



du hast erwartet in der ersten woche - obwohl du wusstest, dass es probleme ohne ende gibt - um 17 uhr an einem SONNTAG sofort online zu können? also langsam aber sicher kann ich dich echt nich mehr ernst nehmen...





aber gut, morgen maintenance und dann gucken wa ma


----------



## Xarran (3. September 2013)

amnie schrieb:


> du hast erwartet in der ersten woche - obwohl du wusstest, dass es probleme ohne ende gibt - um 17 uhr an einem SONNTAG sofort online zu können? also langsam aber sicher kann ich dich echt nich mehr ernst nehmen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bin auch schon gespannt. Neue Server wirds ja wohl geben. Und dann dürften die Einlog-Probleme sich so langsam auch lösen


----------



## hockomat (3. September 2013)

Amnie es ging nicht malk am Montag morgen um 4 auch nicht um 6 dann zur arbeit und dann am nachmittag wieder nix seit sonntag 17 uhr kann ich nciht mehr einloggen wo kannst du mich nicht erstnehmen das einzige was ich sagte bis sonntag 17 uhr lief es egal zu welcher uhrzeit nun geht es garnicht mehr da man nciht mal in die warteschlange kommt also mal sachlich bleiben bitte


----------



## hockomat (3. September 2013)

Und immer noch Fehler 1017 hmm naja ich lass es bis morgen einfach und hoffe das Beste wäre schade um das schöne Spiel wenns so weiter geht


----------



## Moronic (3. September 2013)

Der Launch ist auch für mich der Erste wirklich katastrophale. 

Allerdings hatte ich das Glück bis Sonntag ohne Probleme spielen zu können. 

Morgen findet eine Serverwartung statt bei der auch zusätzliche Server gestellt werden, sowie eine 7 tägige Verlängerung der Probezeit.

Evtl. überlegst du es dir ja nochmal, denn so hast du und deine Freunde die Möglichkeit auf dem selben Server anzufangen.


GL & HF
Moro


----------



## amnie (3. September 2013)

ich hab' mir grad ma den buffed-test durchgelesen. so geil. spiel für liebhaber mit nischendasein... naja gut das haben ja selbst die entwickler gedacht. sehr köstlich das ganze, wenn man sich die derzeitige situation anguckt


----------



## Deanne (3. September 2013)

Meine Erfahrung:

1. Spiel installiert, Charakter erstellt
2. EU/NA-Server nicht verfügbar, JP-Server voll
3. Verbindungsabbrüche und Fehlermeldungen
4. Char auf JP-Server erstellt
5. Login am nächsten Tag: JP-Server nicht verfügbar, EU/NA-Server voll
6. Char auf EU/NA-Server erstellt, jedoch überfüllte Server
7. Nachts eingeloggt, Server nicht verfügbar
8. Morgens um 7 Uhr eingeloggt, Server überfüllt

Mittlerweile habe ich es doch irgendwie geschafft, einen Char auf Level 17 zu bringen. Angenehm war es aber nicht.


----------



## hockomat (3. September 2013)

Morgen mal abwarten und hoffen das es den erhofften Erfolg bringt 
Haha ja nieschen da sein is gut das Spiel hat einfach was was einen fesselt und wie damals zu wow release bei mir zum erstenmal wieder so einen epischen wow efekt auslöst sei es die tolle Hintergrund Musik die liebevoll gestaltete Welt es macht nichts wirklich neu aber das was es macht verdammt gut von den Server Probe abgesehen aber das wird ja irgendwann eh wenn es jedem so geht Kein Wunder das alles überfüllt ist die open Beta hatten sie vielleicht früher bringen sollen denn scheinbar wurden auf den letzten Drücker ja Noch ordentlich gepreordert Na ja nun hab ich mich auch damit abgefunden das es im moment halt nicht läuft alle Hoffnung auf morgen setz :-D


----------



## Lari (3. September 2013)

Wenn das morgen Abend immer noch so läuft wie jetzt mach ich Radau. Geschenkte Tage hin oder her.
Mal gucken, ob das überhaupt noch was wird heute, aber vermutlich eher der zweite Tag ohne die Möglichkeit abends nach Feierabend einzuloggen.


----------



## hockomat (3. September 2013)

Na ja mittlerweile sind es 14 geschenkte Tage weiß nicht wann es sowas zuletzt gab zu wow release vielleicht aber da bekommt man heutzutage auch nix mehr von daher mehr als zufrieden mit der Entschädigung


----------



## Saji (4. September 2013)

hockomat schrieb:


> Na ja mittlerweile sind es 14 geschenkte Tage weiß nicht wann es sowas zuletzt gab zu wow release vielleicht aber da bekommt man heutzutage auch nix mehr von daher mehr als zufrieden mit der Entschädigung



7, in Worten, sieben Tage. Keine 14. Da wurde wohl in den vielen Köpfen etwas durcheinander geworfen. ^^ Allerdings sind sieben Tage wirklich ordentlich, hätte eher zwei oder drei erwartet, vielleicht vier.


----------



## Nexilein (4. September 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> 7, in Worten, sieben Tage. Keine 14. Da wurde wohl in den vielen Köpfen etwas durcheinander geworfen. ^^ Allerdings sind sieben Tage wirklich ordentlich, hätte eher zwei oder drei erwartet, vielleicht vier.



Das erklärt sich vielleicht durch die Buffed News:

*



			Erneute Wartungsarbeiten und weitere 7 Tage zusätzliche Spielzeit!
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*Ich habe keine Ahnung ob es jetzt 7 o. 14 Tage sind (und es ist mir auch egal), aber die Verwirrung ist verständlich wenn im offiziellen Forum genau das Gegenteil steht 

@Tpoic
Der Launch lief/läuft wohl wirklich alles andere als erfreulich. Allerdings würde ich das nicht unbedingt "katastrophal" nennen:

Das Problem sind ja keine Bugs die das Spiel unspielbar machen, sondern die Kapazitäten der Server. Und genau für diesen Fall wurde schon vor dem Release, sogar vor dem Early Acccess, angekündigt, dass man (gnadenlos) die Spielerzahl auf den Servern beschränken wird. Sobald man eingeloggt ist, und das funktioniert abseits der Primetime, gibt es eigentlich kaum Probleme. Genaugenommen hatte ich bisher kein einziges technisches Problem, und alle Bugs die ich wärend der open Beta bemerkt habe (und das waren einige) sind jetzt behoben. 

Von daher lief der Start alles andere als gut, man darf sich auch sicher über die Probleme ärgern, aber Grund für erhöhten Blutdruck sehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht.
Man kann Square vielleicht vorwerfen, dass sie die Lasttests zu spät angesetzt haben, denn scheibar launchen Spiele bei denen die Lasttests schon früher vor dem Release stattfinden besser. Aber unterm Strich haben schon viele Spieler, denen es scheinbar wichtig war, ihre Chars auf Maxlevel (ich nicht). Also war das Spiel scheinbar nicht wirklich unspielbar.


----------



## Tellum (4. September 2013)

Naja, also ich bin vom Spiel begeistert!! Endlich mal wieder ein MMO das mich fesselt. Die ganzen Login-Probleme sind natürlich doof, aber damit musste man rechnen...


----------



## Piti49 (4. September 2013)

Da kann ich nexilein nur zu stimmen. Das Spiel läuft 100% ig ohne jeglichen Fehler, wenn man erstmal drin ist.
Und bis jetzt kam ich einmal überhaupt nicht rein und sonst nach mehrmaligen versuchen eigentlich immer so in 10-15 min.


Und die Kapazitäten erhöhung ist ja morgen.
Ich kann das selber kaum glauben wie das Spiel boomt, aber da ich selber eh mehr als überrascht von der Qualität bin kann ich natürlich verstehen warum soviele es zocken wollen


----------



## amnie (4. September 2013)

naja dummerweise erwarten ja viele von heute nacht/morgen ein wunder, also wird heute abend wieder theater ohne ende sein.

ma so als tip: durch neue server werdet ihr nicht automatisch auf die alten kommen. weniger probleme hat man wahrscheinlich wirklich nur, wenn man sich dazu entscheidet auf einen der neuen server zu gehen, und selbst da wirds wahrscheinlich auch erstma 'gemütlich' werden.

wobei das ja wie gesagt auf lange sicht besser ist, da release mit 'angenehmen' servern bedeutet, dass die server in 2-3 monaten leer sind.. dauerhaft.



aber es is auf jeden fall schonmal lustig, dass auf grund des theaters es noch nich das typische 1-woche-nach-release gejammer gibt von wegen 'nur bugs bugs bugs' und 'kein endgame' und 'alle klassen außer meine sind OP!'

(wobei es schon eine amazon-rezession gibt bei der behauptet wird das spiel ist verseucht von bugs aber gut... die rezession selbst ist auch voll mit bugs(rechtschreibfehlern) also was solls )

auf jeden fall stimmt es schonmal nicht, dass das spiel 'deswegen' (also dem server-theater) 'schon so gut wie tot ist'. wenn überhaupt dann beweist es ja, dass DEUTLICH mehr leute spielen wollen, als SE das erwartet hat, und auch wenn nur ein 10tel der leute bleiben haben sie ja immernoch die erwartungen erreicht 

wobei ich ma nich-so-ganz-objektiv-betrachtet auch behaupten würde, aufgrund der generellen qualität des spiels werden es mehr als 10% sein die 'bleiben'


----------



## Tellum (4. September 2013)

Ja das stimmt mit dem das die ""alten"" Server nicht besser laufen. Es werden neue Server gestellt. Bin auch schon am überlegen ob ich nicht vllt doch auf einem neuem anfange, ..wie war das eigentlich mit dem char transfer. hatte da mal was gelesen das man seinen char auf einen neuen server packen könnte..??!!


----------



## amnie (4. September 2013)

nja in der mogstation steht geplant is 'september', und offiziell hieß es mal es gibt so circa 6 monate nach release char transfer möglichkeiten, aber so wirkliche statements dazu gibts halt keine neuen - und solange das nicht direkt gesagt wird glaub ich auch nicht, dass die umsonst sein werden

ich werd' aber auf jeden fall nen char auf einem der neuen server erstellen, auch wenns wohl nicht mein main werden wird. aber das weiß ich alles derzeit nich so. meine ganzen freunde sind eh alle auf anderen servern also kann ich auch mein eigenes ding durchziehen und einfach gucken wo ich ne gute community finde...bis auf mein legacy char is mein höchstes level 18, also is jetzt nich so als wäre es sonderlich ärgerlich nochma von vorn anzufangen


----------



## hockomat (4. September 2013)

Sollten zu den neuen Servern nicht auchbdie Kapazität der alten erhöht werden?


----------



## amnie (4. September 2013)

natürlich, aber bis ich es sehe erwarte ich eben kein WUNDER. wir wissen nicht, ob und wie das alles überhaupt funktionieren wird, und selbst wenn das problem mit dem dungeon-finder behoben wird is ja immernoch das problem da, dass die meißten sich noch immer in den startgebieten aufhalten und .das. wird eben nur durch.. naja.. zeit, die vergeht, behoben.


----------



## Lari (4. September 2013)

Dungeonfinderproblem?


----------



## amnie (4. September 2013)

ließt hier eigentlich keiner mal offizielle statements? die server-restriktion war (hauptsächlich) wegen dem dungeon finder. sie haben heute das server-system für den dungeon-finder-server geändert. das soll die probleme lösen. soll.


nja egal. jetzt erstma die nächsten 3 stunden den patch runterladen... und den shitstorm im offiziellen forum genießen. 
leider kann ich ja nich mehr antworten weil ich heut schon 3 posts gemacht hab


----------



## Lari (4. September 2013)

Die Angabe, dass die Restriktion aufgrund des Dungeonfinders geschehen ist ist doch auch Humbug.
Dann sollen sie den Dutyfinder limiteren und nicht den ganzen Server. Wenn ich meinen Handwerker/Sammler leveln will dann interessiert mich ja der Dutyfinder nicht.

Die Gebiete sind rappelvoll, die Server wohl auch. Da keinen Plan in Hinterhand gehabt zu haben, um kurzfristig neue Server hinzustellen ist ein Armutszeugnis. Neue Server hinstellen und wenn der Spielerschwund eingesetzt hat kostenfrei transferieren lassen von leer zu Mittel, das wär kundenfreundlich. Oder eine richtige Warteschlange: einreihen und x Minuten warten. Aber doch kein Glücksspiel, wer in dem kurzen Zeitfenster der zugelassenen Logins zufällig gerade versucht einzuloggen. Viel mehr kann man eigentlich nicht mehr falsch machen wenn es um einen Releaseansturm geht.


----------



## amnie (4. September 2013)

richtig, es ist ein ARMUTSZEUGNIS dass SE nicht auf biegen und brechen den selben fehler macht wie SW:TOR.... ich glaube, du solltest mal deine wortwahl überdenken und ein wenig an deiner dramatik arbeiten...


dir ist schon klar dass es sich hier um das erste MMO handelt, dass komplett neu released wurde, oder?
du glaubst ernsthaft die hätten dieses enorme risiko eingehen sollen? ich lach' mich tot.
es war absolut UNMÖGLICH zu wissen, dass tatsächlich so viele leute spielen wollen. und einem unternehmen kann 'halbwissen' leider nicht egal sein. man konnte nicht nach pre-order gehen, man kann grundsätzlich nich nach open beta gehen, und verkaufte arr-kopien konnte man auch nicht nach gehen, da ja keiner wusste, welche davon jetzt neue spieler sind und wie viele davon 1.0er sind die die pre-order sachen wollen

und denke bitte daran, dass derzeit viele spiele auf den servern sind die noch KEINEN CENT für ARR ausgegeben haben. willst DU SE zusichern, dass die ganzen 1.0-spieler nach den 2 (mitlerweile ja 3) wochen völlig umsonst auch bleiben? also ich unter garantie nicht.


----------



## Lari (4. September 2013)

amnie schrieb:


> richtig, es ist ein ARMUTSZEUGNIS dass SE nicht auf biegen und brechen den selben fehler macht wie SW:TOR.... ich glaube, du solltest mal deine wortwahl überdenken und ein wenig an deiner dramatik arbeiten...



Sie machen den gleichen Fehler wie fast alle Releases zuvor. Zu 99% gibt es Anstürme auf neue MMOs, immer sind es zu wenig Server für den Release. Entweder stampft mal jemand eine gescheite Serverinfrastruktur aus dem Boden ohne einzelne Welten sondern mit einem Superserver und dementsprechenden Zoneninstanzen (Thanalan German x - y) oder sie haben beim Release genug Server in der Hinterhand, um bei Bedarf sofort neue Welten online zu stellen mit dem Hinweis, dass die Server zusammengelegt werden, sobald es zuviele Server sind bzw. der Spielerschwund eingesetzt hat.
Die Leute würden sofort auf neue Server ausweichen, wenn sie die Garantie hätten nach dem Spielerschwund kostenlos auf andere Server zu kommen.

Und meine Wortwahl ist genau richtig: es IST ein Armutszeugnis den gleichen Fehler wie fast alle anderen Spiele zuvor zu machen, man hätte draus lernen können. Und ob sie jetzt nicht den gleichen Fehler wie SWToR machen sei mal dahingestellt, denn neue Server gibt es jetzt auch. Die Frage ist, ob der Charaktertransfer schon umgesetzt wurde. Denn die Server werden zwangsläufig leerer und die Spieler wollen dann wechseln. Gibt es dann keinen Transfer stehen sie genau da wo auch SWToR stand: vor Geisterservern.

Man muss bei einem Release sofort die Möglichkeit haben neue Server hinstellen zu können. Man muss im ersten Monat nach Release den Charaktertransfer zumindest fertig programmiert haben um ihn bei Bedarf freizuschalten. Im Falle eines Releases keinen geregelten Zugang zu den Spielwelten zu haben ist der SuperGAU. Es gibt ja nichtmal richtige Warteschlangen...

Ich muss aber abseits der Loginproblematik natürlich auch erwähnen, dass es läuft, wenn man denn mal auf dem Server ist. Nur fliegt man raus, warum auch immer, dann darf man wieder vor der Tür stehen und sein Glück probieren.


----------



## amnie (4. September 2013)

na dazu sag ich mal lieber nix mehr...


----------



## Deanne (4. September 2013)

Ich kann heute ohne Probleme und Unterbrechungen spielen. Bin ohne Wartezeit auf die Server gekommen und bisher läuft alles flüssig. Wenn das so weitergeht, bin ich halbwegs zufrieden.


----------



## Tellum (4. September 2013)

Grade von der Arbeit gekommen, jetzt das Update laden und dann hoffen das alles klappt =)


----------



## hockomat (4. September 2013)

IT WOOOOOOOOOOOOOORKS Yiha 

Na das ging dann ja doch fix mit 1 Wartungsarbeit Problem scheinbar behoben 

Hoffen wir das es so bleibt aber Think Positive!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tellum (4. September 2013)

Jop, ich bin auch sofort reingekommen. Viele in der Glde auch, aber bei manchen hat es wieder länger gedauert. Mal abwarten =)


----------



## Nerdavia (4. September 2013)

Seht ihr Leute...immer locker bleiben


----------



## amnie (4. September 2013)

ich hatte nen 3002er als ich auf dem neuen server nen chara erstellt hab aber nach 30 min konnte ich mich tatsächlich wieder einloggen. wennse das noch fixen (falls man ma vom server gekickt wird aus welchem grund auch immer) is eigentlich alles gut. 

leider kann der freund von mir der noch wartet immernoch nich nen char auf balmung erstellen weil da wieder zu is seit stunden aber das wird auch noch ... der muss ma früher aufstehen oder so. lach


----------



## Saji (5. September 2013)

amnie schrieb:


> ich hatte nen 3002er als ich auf dem neuen server nen chara erstellt hab aber nach 30 min konnte ich mich tatsächlich wieder einloggen. wennse das noch fixen (falls man ma vom server gekickt wird aus welchem grund auch immer) is eigentlich alles gut.
> 
> leider kann der freund von mir der noch wartet immernoch nich nen char auf balmung erstellen weil da wieder zu is seit stunden aber das wird auch noch ... der muss ma früher aufstehen oder so. lach



Hab in der Tat schon mehrfach gehört gehört das gegen Morgens, so um 5 bis 7 Uhr, die Chancen einen neuen Charakter erstellen zu können recht gut sein sollen. Also vielleicht mal fix vor der Arbeit oder so mal reinschauen und probieren. ^^


----------



## amnie (6. September 2013)

yupp heut morgen (naja morgens für ihn, für mich war ja schon nachmittags ) hats dann endlich mal geklappt. sehr schön. ich habs' sogar tatsächlich vorhin geschafft mich spät abends (gegen mitternacht, also so circa 6 uhr abends 'ortszeit') auf balmung einzuloggen. das war bis gestern eigentlich eher nen ding der unmöglichkeit, da is man die ersten tage ja sogar nur mit glück auf die EU-server gekommen 

3002er hab ich heut' auch nich mehr gehabt. sehr schön. 
man merkt allerdings, dass die mehr leute drauf lassen auf die server. in einigen camps war nur noch stockendes durchkommen also musste ich erstma schatten und so nen kram alles ausstellen. aber sieht ja trotzdem noch hübsch aus


----------



## hockomat (6. September 2013)

hmmm nu hab ich seit 30 mins wieder na/eu server nicht verfügbar ^^ nicht schon wieder na hoffentlich gibt es sich bald


----------



## Bobbotter (6. September 2013)

Ich hab da 2 Fragen an euch die nicht sowirklich mit dem Launch zu tun haben.Ich habe nen Faustkämpfer auf lvl 15 gebracht.Nachdem ich die Quest wo man durch die Hauptstädte reisen muss gemacht hab hab ich keine einzige Quest im Log.
So bin ich durch die Gebiete meiner Startfraktion gelaufen und hab am Arsch der Welt paar Quest aufgelesen.Diese waren nach 2-3 Folgequests zu ende und mein Log ist wieder leer.
So jetzt die Fragen^^:

ist das so gewollt dass ich Grinden muss oder mit der Meute Fates abfarme bzw Bestiarium mache bis ich wieder ne bestimmte Stufe hab wo Quests aufploppen?
Oder muss ich in die Questgebiete der anderen fraktionen wechseln ohne Überleitung und da durchlaufen bis ich Quests finde?

Alternativ überlegte ich mir dass die Quests in diesem Spiel aufeinander aufbauen und ich einfach ne Triggerquest vergessen hab(bzw nicht gefunden) und wenn ich die mach ploppen 20 Quests auf?^^
Für mögliche Antworten und Hilfe bedanke ich bereits im vorraus.

mfg Bobb


----------



## Nexilein (6. September 2013)

Bobbotter schrieb:


> ist das so gewollt dass ich Grinden muss oder mit der Meute Fates abfarme bzw Bestiarium mache bis ich wieder ne bestimmte Stufe hab wo Quests aufploppen?
> Oder muss ich in die Questgebiete der anderen fraktionen wechseln ohne Überleitung und da durchlaufen bis ich Quests finde?



Die persönliche Questreihe zieht sich eigentlich durch das ganze Spiel. D.h. dort wo du eine Quests aus dieser Reihe abschließt, solltest du auch die nächste Quest bekommen.


----------



## Bobbotter (6. September 2013)

Die einzige Quest die ich bekommen hab ist eine für Instanz.Da ich aber beim leveln selten inis geh wollte ich einfach weiter Questen, ich bin jetzt lvl 18 Klassen und berufsquests gehen erst mit 20 weiter und so hocke ich jetzt da mit herunter gelassener Hose in der Wüste.


----------



## Azddel (6. September 2013)

da liegt der hund begraben. die persönliche questreihe führt dich regelmäßig auch durch dungeons,  also 4-mann-instanzen, die musst du machen, sonst kommst du nicht in der questreihe voran.


----------



## Bobbotter (6. September 2013)

Das wirds wohl sein dann werde ich die wohl machen ich danke euch für die Hilfe.

mfg Bobb


----------



## amnie (6. September 2013)

joah wie schon gesagt is das teil der geschichte. ob du die ganzen quests auch machen kannst OHNE die hauptquestreihe abzuschließen weiß ich nicht, ich gehe aber erstmal von nein aus, da bisher es so war, dass jedes mal wenn ich nen teil abgeschlossen habe ich neue bekommen hab (ich bin jetzt so circa lvl 20 mit der hauptgeschichte). blöderweise hab' ich die quests auch alle anfangs dann garnich angenommen weils halt nen legacy char is un mir so lvl 5 quests nich wirklich was gebracht haben. lach. jetzt hab' ich dann mir ma nen paar quests angenommen und siehe da? der quest womit man lernt, wie man klamotten färbt und materia craften und son kram is alles so kram den man so 'nebenbei' als neue quests entlang der hauptgeschichte bekommt...

hätte ich beinahe alles verpasst. sogar mein chocobo! das wäre ganz schlimm gewesen


----------



## Davinho1 (6. September 2013)

http://www.dualshockers.com/2013/09/05/final-fantasy-xiv-solves-problems-gets-325000-concurrent-connections-server-transfers-and-afk-timer-planned/

FF XIV ARR hat jetzt trotz Zeitverschiebung über 325.000 Spieler zur gleichen Zeit online


----------



## Bobbotter (6. September 2013)

Um es kurz zu machen man muss in die Ini weil nur damit die Quest weiter geht.Ich konnte zwar einzählne Quests abseits des Hauptstrangs machen sowie Färbe- und Materiaquest aber die hauptquest ging erst weiter als ich die Instanz gemacht hab.Die übrigens ganz nett war
was ich noch festhalten möchte^^.

mfg bobb

Ps:sehe grad habe den ganzen "Mist" ins falsche thema gepostet und somit "katastrophaler Launch" wieder hoch geputscht.Deswegen ists mein letzter Beitrag in diesem Thema was eigentlich keinen mehr interesiert weils momentan gut läuft.


----------



## RawrCat (12. September 2013)

Der Launch hat mich auch genervt (und nervt mich immer noch). Ich wollte Anfangs auf nem EU-Server joinen und zack, war ich dann auch im Spiel. Später, nachdem ich schon viele Quests absolviert habe stelle ich dann fest, dass ich einfach in einen japanischen gesteckt wurde, weil der andere voll war. Was ist das denn bitte für ein unglaublich dämliches System? Also tut mir leid, aber bescheuerter hätte Square Enix das ja nicht mehr regeln können. Spiel ich jetzt halt auf nem Japan-Server...


----------



## amnie (12. September 2013)

also du bist bestimmt nicht 'einfach' auf nen japanischen server gesteckt worden. den hast du selbst ausgesucht. aber wenn du dich da nicht richtig wohl fühlst würde ich dir unbedingt raten jetzt zu wechseln bevor du zu viel zeit in deinen char investierst. es sollen zwar char transfers kommen, es weiß aber keiner in welchem ausmaß und wie viel das ganze kosten wird


----------



## karstenschilder (12. September 2013)

Es gibt mehrere Stellen, wo man einen Server auswählt. Einmal gleich nach der Starten Auswahl im Titelbildschirm und am Ende der Charaktererstellung. Und ich wette, du hast nach der Startenauswahl zwar den richtigen ausgewählt, am Ende der Charaktererstellung jedoch nicht mehr darauf geachtet. Dort nimmt er nämlich nicht die vorher getroffene Auswahl sondern macht einen Vorschlag anhand der Bevölkerungsdichte.


----------



## Tellum (12. September 2013)

karstenschilder schrieb:


> Dort nimmt er nämlich nicht die vorher getroffene Auswahl sondern macht einen Vorschlag anhand der Bevölkerungsdichte.



Richtig, so war es nämlich auch bei mir. Wollte auch auf shiva anfangen. Alles soweit fertig gemacht. Naja, am nächsten Tag habe ich dann gemerkt das ich auf einem anderem Server bin. 
Halt wieder versucht da einen Char auf Shiva zuerstellen. Und da habe ich dann halt gesehn das wenn die Server voll sind man einfach einen zugewiesen bekommt.


----------

